# GTR 2 und Logitec G27 Force Feedbach Effekte



## simon.a4 (5. November 2010)

Was muss ich machen das die Force Feedback Effekte bei GTR 2 aktiviert werden?
Hab ein Logitec G27.


Oder unterstüzt GTR 2 beim G27 gar kein Force Feedback?





LG Simon



P.S.: Gibt es dafür vielleicht ein Treiber?


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Ja es ist doch ein Treier beim G 27 dabei, zumindest bei meinem G25 
Da solltest du alles einstellen/kalibrieren können


----------



## simon.a4 (6. November 2010)

Ja ich müsste es im Spiel anschalten jetzt hab ich Force Feedbachk Effekte.


Ist einfach der hama so real.

Danke 


LG Simon


----------

